# Vivian "Granny Kath's" Kitchen Book info wanted



## cowseatmaize (Jun 4, 2014)

I've been going over some old "Bottle News" magazines and know she published her articles in book form but I'm wondering if there is an index and if it mentions specific jars, which  magazine,  month, etc..It's a rare book, that I know, and I cant afford it if one goes online but there are way more that a few unlisted jars discussed in much greater detail than RB, some maybe more than Alice put in her book(s).Does anyone have one, specifically Vol 1 covering the 70's?Thanks, Eric


----------



## jimsears (Jun 4, 2014)

Most of the jars reported in _Granny Kath's Kitchen_ have been included in later editions of the _Red Book_.  Nonetheless, a copy of Granny's columns provides a huge amount of useful supplementary information.  Her husband Curtis compiled the columns into a set of books after she died, and he offered it as a pdf file in addition to the printed version.  It's the pdf you want because it is searchable as well as being a whole lot cheaper.  I think Curtis charged $20 for it.  I don't know if he is still around, but his address at the time was 16749 Old Locke Road, Mountainburg, Arkansas.  The Fruit Jar Annual lists his phone number as (501) 369-2358.  Why don't you see if he can send you the pdf?  Yes, I realize there are plenty of collectors who could just email you a copy, but it seems like Curtis ought to get his $20 if he is still around. Jim Sears


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm not looking for a PDF anyway, I don't care for them much. It was more just for the index and what was included that I was interested in and only the 1970' volume. If it had what I was looking for I might buy that but I don't know if it does.With the few magazines I looked back at I saw 3 that never got in RB10. Maybe Fruit Jar Works Vol 2 has it but I only own Vol 1.One was a Stanmore that in RB10 is mentioned but the one in the article shows a Chutney as NSW, so Australasian. #2712-6 (perhaps because it's a product jar). Another was the OG Co that went into speculation on a couple possible makers but lists more than just the mark and Oleans NY at the make. There were a few others as well in the 3 months I looked at.As far as the contact info, I might try the phone for kicks but there are very few that have kept phone and address for the 10+ years that is still reported on the net. []Thanks, Eric


----------



## dygger60 (Jun 5, 2014)

Good point Eric


----------



## jargeezr (Jun 17, 2014)

I have all of Granny's books and the disk version. There is no index in either format. The best way to search the info is on the computer disk version with a "control F" search. It is imperfect, but possible.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks geezr. I know also that Vivian passed in 1999, not sure about Curtis. I chose to not try the phone or address because I have no idea when they were from but thanks Jim.This is post from Curtis 2008, maybe I'll try an email. All that can do is bounce back. From http://www.balljars.net/Comments2008.htm


kathatlocke@valuelinx.net Wed 6/25/2008 2:32 PM

Hi Bruce,

Let me introduce myself I am the husband of the author of "Granny Kath's Kitchen" the longest running jar column to date. Vivian died in 1999 and I'm in the process of selling our collection which was over 900 jars I still have 627 left, over 200 are Ball jars. The PDF file is a current list if you're interested in any or all contact me and we'll see what we can do.

Curtis F. Kath - PO Box 106 - Mountainburg, AR 72946


----------

